# IMP - Imperial Corporation



## JFK (2 March 2006)

Watched yesterday near close of day, 1 buyer bought 10 million at 1 cent....I am sure something is about to be announced, 10 million traded today and 5 million the 1 cent buy side, I am in, this looks good again.


----------



## Bobby (2 March 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*



			
				JFK said:
			
		

> Watched yesterday near close of day, 1 buyer bought 10 million at 1 cent....I am sure something is about to be announced, 10 million traded today and 5 million the 1 cent buy side, I am in, this looks good again.




Yep i can almost smell something with this !?.

But be careful  

bob.


----------



## JFK (2 March 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

I would like to see the next outbreak, could see IMP in new heights


----------



## trader (2 March 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*



			
				Bobby said:
			
		

> Yep i can almost smell something with this !?.
> 
> But be careful
> 
> bob.



Yep, I fully agree there is something smelly, and I think it is JFK, nothing but a ramper, first LMG then IMP, can't stand these type of people.


----------



## fryzie (11 April 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

looks like IMP is on its way up
stopped today at .015 a 36% increase
do you think this will continue to rise much?


----------



## pharaoh (17 April 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

hi guys

there's lots of talk about it atm, buyers far outweighing the sellers. 
I don't hold but will get a small parcel tmrw - worth a shot

Seems to be a big upside, still risky though, but if it pays off, could be a huge return on inv


----------



## pharaoh (18 April 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Thoughts on today anyone? 
I bought today, bummer, just b4 the placement, but still, must be good news coming...


----------



## Duckman#72 (18 April 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

I wish BMX had risen by the same % over the past month!!!

BMX not moving north and IMP share price is well and truely over the odds based on BMX SP. 

I've been watching this company since I bought into BMX and they seem to lurch from big white elephant to big white elephant.

I agree it might be a good way of gearing into BMX but I'd like to see BMX SP heading north before giving any money to these directors. Have a look at the spending for this company over the past couple of years.

Regards

Duckman


----------



## pharaoh (18 April 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Hey Duckman, long time no post. 

Yes, it seems their fall from grace may be turning around. 
With upcoming drilling in the US, seems like a pretty good little bargain stock. 

What do you think?

One of the guys alerted me to it at 0.07c a share, would have been nice to get on then. 

It seems it is now a half decent opportunity, and if their results are good, who knows. 

What do u mean "they seem to lurch from big white elephant to big white elephant"

I sold out of aex at a small loss this morning to get into this one, hopefully a good move....


----------



## Duckman#72 (18 April 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*



			
				pharaoh said:
			
		

> Yes, it seems their fall from grace may be turning around.
> With upcoming drilling in the US, seems like a pretty good little bargain stock.
> 
> What do you think?
> ...




They hit a high of 36.5 cents back in 2000 and then rapidly fell back to about 10c then the directors have steadily taken the share price back to under a cent. Yes they were .07 of a cent when I started watching them also.

Have a look on their website - they make no secret of the fact the main thing they have going for them in the investment in BMX. 

On the front page of the website reads - "Imperial One is constantly seeking new opportunities to enhance shareholder value."  

It is these "constantly seeking" ventures that they seem to spend all the cash on. I guess one of them might come good but they don't seem to have much of a plan. One minute they are into a marketing and publication venture in Asia that prints soccer magazines and the next minute its gas pipelines!

But someone might know something because the SP has gone crazy. On the Boards track record the SP can continue to go crazy without me. 

Duckman


----------



## pharaoh (19 April 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Yes, they have loads of things coming up, mainly I think to do with gas wells in  the US, but not sure if that is all with BMX or a jv

They also have some kind of a partnership with a melb co also, but don't know much about it yet, read up on them 2hrs on sunday, but gotta do more now.

Anyway, my prediction, 3c in 3 months - hopefully more...
imo of course


----------



## RichKid (19 April 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Thought you IMP fans may like to look at this, came across it while reading something else, these micro caps are very volatile, easy up, easy down: http://www.theage.com.au/news/chris...ple-working-boy/2006/03/04/1141191885532.html


----------



## pharaoh (20 April 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Thanks for the article richkid

What did you think of it?
That was a really funny article, what a classic. A classic investor, like that US guy who buys and sells into companies. 

I think it bodes well for the potential and current value of the company


----------



## pharaoh (24 April 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Imperial One Ltd (ASX:IMP) has completed its third natural gas well in the United
States.

The Bakerton R & G Club #3 well is in the south west of Pennsylvania.

Log data has confirmed the presence of natural gas over the total depth analysed of 953 feet.

The well will now be completed for production.
Imperial has a 75 per cent working interest in the well.


----------



## kr1zh (8 May 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Yesterday was 0.2 cent and now 0.32 cent. 

60% gain !!!!!!!!!


----------



## RichKid (8 May 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*



			
				pharaoh said:
			
		

> Thanks for the article richkid
> 
> What did you think of it?
> That was a really funny article, what a classic. A classic investor, like that US guy who buys and sells into companies.
> ...




Hi Pharaoh,
Sorry, didn't see your post til now. I thought it a pure speccy, didn't even know what they had planned. Glad you made some dough!


----------



## pharaoh (8 May 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Yeah, really stoked!
Lots of people made good money on it. 

The issue is coming up, some who don't care about their upcoming wells nd 5% holding of BMX will sell off for profits, so you'll be able to get in lower than this maybe. 

I reckon it will be at about 5-6c in the next month or two easy, but imo only


----------



## RichKid (8 May 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Here's a chart of it all.


----------



## pharaoh (8 May 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

richkid, i'm a lame chartist
what does it tell you?


----------



## RichKid (8 May 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*



			
				pharaoh said:
			
		

> richkid, i'm a lame chartist
> what does it tell you?




I'm no expert myself but it appears that I've missed the boat! Not much else to add apart from the fact that there was some selling as well (see 'spike' on top of last candle). The crowd is in this stock as the volume is very very high.


----------



## pharaoh (9 May 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

You may not have. 
Ascertain the cut off point where you can buy in to get ths issue 

Then see if profit takers bring it back below 3c

I bought at 1.5c then more yest at 2.8c and am v happy with that

Tonnes of $ coming imo, as with BMX 5% holding and their 100 drillable wells in the US

It's a no brainer if you ask me


----------



## pharaoh (9 May 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Bugger, what a day
Should have sold at 5c, went out a bit below 4c for a nice 30% and 60% profit

Will try to buy in lower in the coming days - too much d/t's and d/ramping today


----------



## pharaoh (22 May 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One - bugger*

What a day
It's 20% off today - what a sale!


----------



## kr1zh (22 May 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Buy more when the shop got "20% off" sign


----------



## pharaoh (25 May 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Directors buying...


----------



## stockGURU (25 May 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*



			
				pharaoh said:
			
		

> Directors buying...




Not buying but exercising options at $0.0065. The current share price is $0.023.

I wonder if they are going to dump them.


----------



## pharaoh (27 May 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

That depends on flow rates...

If they are good he won't dump. would be stupid
5m shares just picked up, if goes to 5c on news of flow rates, $250,000
nice

hoping flow rates come out after june 15 or so, once the .8c issue holders have settled, and market could be stronger too


----------



## kr1zh (30 June 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

This company has:

Total current liabilities: $4,841,565
Total current asset    :    $137,868
does anyone know how good is the prospective of this company?


----------



## kariba (30 June 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*



			
				kr1zh said:
			
		

> This company has:
> 
> Total current liabilities: $4,841,565
> Total current asset    :    $137,868
> does anyone know how good is the prospective of this company?




Where do you get your research from?  

They have:

Holding of 5.3% in  BMX               =  $13,000,000
Cash from rights issue                 =  $ 2,000,000
Value of gas assets at Carolltown  =  $ ???
 (soon giving an income stream)

cheers


----------



## kr1zh (2 July 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

According to ComSec the spreadsheet attachement illustrates IMP's financial status. Please refer to total current asset and current liabilities in spreadsheet (cells in red).

How this could be differ with the figures you've got ?



			
				kariba said:
			
		

> Where do you get your research from?
> 
> They have:
> 
> ...


----------



## pharaoh (10 July 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One - announcement coming*

Told by the company today, announcement should be out tmrw


----------



## pharaoh (18 July 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Not out yet
anyone still on imp? Has been queit with the aum thing happening...

Anyone want to volunteer to call them and ask about the announcement?


----------



## pharaoh (18 July 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One ann out...*

tomorrow will be a good day 
let people soak up the details, and realize how much more than 1.9c the sp is worth.

IMP is now a producer....


----------



## the_godfather4 (19 July 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Personally I was a little surprised the ann did not make more of an impact on the SP  .....I still hold in hope


----------



## pharaoh (19 July 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

hi gf

Well, yes you're right. 
There was a lot of interest at the start of the day, but some people were manipulating the stock. 

Orders were placed up to 2.2c on open, but then some idiots put sell orders at 1.9 and 1.8, so the sp never had a chance of getting to say 2.1

It is so annoying.   It didn't get the chance it deserved. 
They must be either stupid or accumulating. 

It will run and they wont be able to stop it, but just not today. 
I don't care too much as am medium term on imp.
Am gonna keep topping up each month and will hopefully pay off my car loan on them.

Cheers


----------



## the_godfather4 (25 August 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Maybe I've missed something but these guys are officially 'producers' and are onto their 13th well and the sp is not respondingto ann after ann????? is there something I am missing? Anyone?


----------



## Sean K (25 August 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Yeah, I'm following this too. Weeks (months?) ago when they were coming out with the first 10 well anns, the sp was rocketing and volume through the roof. Now, there's some vol but no movement?? Perhaps the market is worn out by them and decided to move on. (to EXT perhaps) Must be going to start growing cash this FY with all this gas flowing?


----------



## petee (25 August 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm following this too. Weeks (months?) ago when they were coming out with the first 10 well anns, the sp was rocketing and volume through the roof. Now, there's some vol but no movement?? Perhaps the market is worn out by them and decided to move on. (to EXT perhaps) Must be going to start growing cash this FY with all this gas flowing?



yea problem is Kennas similar to EXT they have quadzillions of shares on issue..i was surprised they moved up in the past few months from under 1 cent..i dont like this one but thats my opinion.


----------



## binginbarrel (26 August 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

I bought into IMP on the 16th of June o6 for .021. I think they began dropping a week later. I bought 400,000 shares.

I am only new to trading shares and this was my 2nd purchase. LHG was the first, good buy for me.

I panick every time this share drops .001 cent, that`s $400 for me so I`m hanging on at least until they break 2cents then I think I`m out.


----------



## pharaoh (27 August 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

if they get to 2c, will prob go onto 3c and above
i held before, and sold at 3.6 after it rose to 5c

bugger

reckon their worth it, gotta be revalued soon


----------



## binginbarrel (27 August 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

I`ll take your advice pharoah and keep an eye on them if it breaks 2c.  

I`d be happy to break even and unlock the funds for something less static.
I`d be even more happy if they hit 5c and I sold there.


----------



## the_godfather4 (29 August 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

big morning so far.......+17%.......has the beast finally woken? 

better not jinx it.....u know what they say about counting chooks and all that stuff  

Anyone know how many shares will be on issue once the "non-marketable" portions are bought back as per earlier ann? with less on issue, and hopefully some cash coming in from the working wells, it can only help


----------



## pharaoh (29 August 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Well??????

Everyone happy today?


----------



## kr1zh (29 August 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Good news on IMP


IMP has accomplished drilling two wells with indication of gas existency.
Start production in October 2006.


----------



## Sean K (29 August 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Two? I thought it was up to about 13........


----------



## kr1zh (29 August 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

That's the news in CommSec i read in the last 5 days for IMP.





			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Two? I thought it was up to about 13........


----------



## pharaoh (29 August 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Yes, but is it up to 13 wells producing now, with the 14th being drilled as we speak
Can have up to 100 on the lease

I posted this on HC (nic Wilson!) as an attempt to value imp - let me know what u think

Accurate flow rate data can be provided to the market once they have been in production for 3 months.

As per 18th July announcement:

The first 4 wells were choked off to produce in total of 500 - 600 mcf per day - must be combined - so 150mcf per well per day

Sorry, my mistake.

So, would it be correct to say, based on JUST 15 wells for now:

150 mcf a day x 15 wells x $6 (current price of gas) = $13,500 a day

$13,500 x 365 days a year = $4,927,500 per annum

Or if they have 100 wells going...$

150 mcf a day x 100 wells x $6 (current price of gas) = $90,000 a day

$90,000 x 365 days a year = $32,850,000 per annum

Less 172,500 per well in cost (their share of the cost)
They hold basically 61% revenue interest so less the 31%

Am probably wrong along the way, who knows


----------



## binginbarrel (29 August 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

However the calculation goes I reckon just GO IMP!
I can see the value in it and it looks like all the other punters are beginning to as well.

Lets see what Wednesday brings.

I might even submit this stock in the tipping comp now it`s come to life.


----------



## pharaoh (30 August 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

binginbarrel, you still in???
Anyone else?

I reentered yesterday, see how we go

Reckon above 3c today, but will see


----------



## the_godfather4 (30 August 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*



			
				pharaoh said:
			
		

> binginbarrel, you still in???
> Anyone else?
> 
> I reentered yesterday, see how we go
> ...




Still in.....have held on for a while and its nice to finally head in the right direction  

Finally the rest of the market is seeing what we saw all along  

I firmly believe there is a lot of steam left in this one......


----------



## binginbarrel (30 August 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Yep!
Still in.
Considering putting in a stoploss at .027 when it gets there.


----------



## simonsays (30 August 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

So where is imperial headed today????


----------



## kr1zh (30 August 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

IMP hit 2.6 cents today !


----------



## binginbarrel (30 August 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Will it get back over 2.6?


----------



## pharaoh (1 September 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

reckon for sure, matter of time
taking a breather. 

traders must have been the cause of the rush of blood, but its good it seems to have found a new support


----------



## binginbarrel (11 October 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*



			
				pharaoh said:
			
		

> reckon for sure, matter of time
> taking a breather.
> 
> traders must have been the cause of the rush of blood, but its good it seems to have found a new support



Not much happening these days.
Is this just a sleeping bull?

I ponder daily whether to bail out or not. The only reason I keep my $ tied up is that it aint going down (in a hurry).

BB


----------



## Morgan (11 October 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

I'm still hanging in there. As you say, not going down.
Gas is a hot topic in Australia right now, which is one reason for me not selling.
Only have a small holding though, with a SP this small, does not take much SP increase to really give you a nice surprise :


----------



## binginbarrel (14 October 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Thinking I might top up on her this week.
Predicting a slight drop to 1.6c then gradual increase to 3cents after X-mas.


BB


----------



## binginbarrel (24 October 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

It`s starting now.
Numbers want in on this.
Gas prices in the US are set to soar. Very IMPortant.
Go the imp!


----------



## yogi-in-oz (5 November 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*



Hi folks,

IMP ..... yet another speccy Aussie oiler (producing)
in Appalachian region of USA.

Chart tells most of the story, but there's a
few cycles coming in this week, that may be 
enough to overcome an underlying negative
cycle, at present ... ???

Unable to attach IMP chart here, so please go to:

http://www.incrediblecharts.com/forums/messages/8/impupdate03112006-941921.pdf

 ..... a breakout and gap-up would do nicely, thanks Lord.

Bring on the good news ... !~!

happy trading 

  yogi



=====


----------



## zed327 (5 November 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Good call Yogi. This stock looks very exciting with an ascending tri-angle and very tight bollinger bands. Early call but looks to break-out early this week with good percentage gains in the short term.


----------



## zed327 (19 November 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

I got that call wrong. Bloody hard to pick the direction of this one. Really glad i'm not in it as it would prove to damn frustrating for my fragile temperment.


----------



## powerkoala (22 December 2006)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

is this already forgetable sp ?
already producing yet sp keep falling down...
1.5c... jeezzzzz what a nightmare....


----------



## binginbarrel (20 March 2007)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Did anyone notice that IMP got shaken out of bed today!

Anyone still holding?

Anyone thinking of getting in?

Me, I got tired of having dollars tied up and bailed out at a loss.

May get back if there`s going to be a nice ride soon.


----------



## binginbarrel (29 May 2007)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Not a bad season to be back onboard the IMP.
If you buy some at 1.2cents it aint real hard to make 8% on your $$ by getting out at 1.3 then back in at 1.2 and the cycle goes on.
Then one day it may just head up over 2cents again.


----------



## maxi68 (24 June 2007)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

With the momentum building, this little gem seems to be on the rise ,not only in volume but in price too . A good increase on Friday 22 June'07 from 0.016 to 0.019 has seen the week close on a high for IMP...with completion of 15 Gas wells already on line and pumping gas and the start of new drilling for the next 5 Gas wells under way,(in a 150 well program) its only up from here. With further results to be announced after completion of drilling,it should see the price movement in positive territory. The last big high hit @0.05 on 9 May'06, since then IMP have expanded the Company with a lot more wells on line (producing cash flow)and more to come. They are currently arranging finance to further their acquisitions and expand further the share holders interest . I see a positive on this one and a possible 0.10c + share price only being the start of something big as these Gas wells have an estimated life span of 40 yrs, Now that's a lot of Gas and a lot of $$$ in any body's language.


----------



## jollyfrog (16 July 2007)

*IMP Imperial One*

Is anyone watching this! LOTS traded today, 57,000000 !!!!
 something on the move???..... I wonder WHY SO MUCH INTEREST???
  Does anyone have ANY CLUES??


----------



## surfingman (16 July 2007)

*Re: IMP Imperial One*

Production (end July) and Flow Rates (mid july) for the Dindios #2 as per last announcement, could be inside knowledge or traders taking a position...


----------



## kenny (27 May 2008)

IMP has recently started its 18 well drilling programme in the Appalachian Basin (USA) after some delays. According to management, these are supposedly low risk wells in an area where wells have a high probability of success. There is well established infrastructure to carry any gas finds.

The first well has been tentatively successful, with details on production flows expected to be announced within a month.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## Bushman (11 June 2008)

kenny said:


> IMP has recently started its 18 well drilling programme in the Appalachian Basin (USA) after some delays. According to management, these are supposedly low risk wells in an area where wells have a high probability of success. There is well established infrastructure to carry any gas finds.
> 
> The first well has been tentatively successful, with details on production flows expected to be announced within a month.
> 
> ...




Well they seem to have found another commercial well that will start producing in July 2008! Seems they have now completed 3 drills. 

Markets cap is about $28m from my calculations. 

They also have an interest in a mineral sands development in northern NSW (being developed by Bemax). 

Due a re-rating? Will have to pump the numbers on the producing wells to ascertain that. Anyone have those numbers? Otherwise will have a go on the weekend.


----------



## Mr Muzz (11 June 2008)

*IMP 3rd Nat Gas Well successful 15 to go*

Yayyyyy!!
News just to hand that IMP's 3rd Natural Gas well is also as successful as the previous 2 wells.

Now we look forward to the news of the 4th Gas well to be spudded in and the results due within the next 10 days.

Then there are 14 more wells to go after No.4, in the current drilling programme.

I know that at least 9 compacted drilling pads have been prepared already.

The summer warmer weather has finally arrived to the region, so we should have less delay times now, between Gas Well results.

Also, good news in the company announcement about how they are getting much more $$$ for their sales of gas ...now gone from around $7.50/Mcf up to now $12.43/Mcf

Warm regards,
Mr Muzz


----------



## Mr Muzz (11 June 2008)

Bushman said:


> Well they seem to have found another commercial well that will start producing in July 2008! Seems they have now completed 3 drills.
> 
> Markets cap is about $28m from my calculations.
> 
> ...




Would have to agree with you about the Market Cap at about $28. The management have a business plan in tow to increase the value of the company to a $200 Market Cap within the next year or two.

Someone asked me today ...after IMP announced their 3rd successful Natural Gas well in this current 18 well programme ...how is IMP's cash flow going?

Even when Nat Gas was at $6.50 IMP were making nice cash flow.

These current wells are going in at less than $250,000 a pop, because they are using their own drilling rig (and rigs are near impossible to get in USA in the current climate of rising Nat Gas). So total cost commitments to these current 18 wells is around $4-5 million. A figure well within IMP's current financial scope ...and remember these wells are up and piped and running and making cash flow within 2 months of them being drilled, due to the close proximity of the North Eastern USA Gas Pipeline Grid.

They estimated nice cash flows for these current wells if Nat Gas was around $7.50 per Mcf Unit but is now up around $12.43 per Mcf unit ...a very nice extra bonus profit.

Now, consider the sale of IMP's 5% BMX shareholding to takeover merchant Cristal for 32 cents/share. This will add $14 million cash directly into the coffers within the next 4 weeks. Nice too.

Then there is that Macquarie Bank $100 Million line of credit that is on call at anytime IMP wants to use it to buy other "Acquisitions". Nicer still.

Then we have 15 more Nat Gas wells to go in this currently funded drilling programme, with a batting average of 100% so far. Even nicer still.

Weather's fine now in early USA summer time (after a more than average wetter May). 9 compacted pads ready for IMP's mobile drilling platform ...with its high speed drill ready to go 3,000 feet deep in less than 10 days, at a flick of the switch. How much nicer does it get?

Well, don't forget, that through Company acquisitions already (that were bought by IMP for a song), IMP has in excess of 130 Commercially viable cash flowing wells already flowing into the North American Gas Grid (right on the doorstep of the biggest populated areas ...who by the way ...will be paying even higher Nat Gas prices than the current $11.50 ...when the wintertime comes and people turn on all those burners to keep their tootsies warm). That's even a lot nicer to look forward too.

How can it possibly be figured that they aren't making a profit?

Shares should go above 2.5 cents this time. Last time they reached above that level on only a 10 well drilling programme and they didn't have all that other cash reinforcement at the time ...which of course, they do now.

Warm regards,
Mr Muzz


----------



## Mr Muzz (18 June 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial Corp - 4th well success 5th due*

IMP Announced its 4th successful Natural Gas well last Monday 16 June, which the Market missed, due probably, to being distracted by Wall Street's Friday fall in the DOW.

It also missed the fact that IMP has spudded in its 5th Well in this current program of 18 wells ...and we expect news of its success either this Friday or early next week.

Now ...What say you to this reasoning?

The normal gas flow ...as we have seen again from the logging tests of IMP’s successful gas well No.1 this time around is 900Mcfgd.

The last 20 successful wells were also around this same 900Mcfgd figure, so i expect that the results from the very recent other 3 (so far) successful wells will produce similar 900mcfgd flow rates.

We are currently 4 successful wells in this current 18 well drilling program and No.5 well spudded in last Monday 16 June. 

IMP’s high speed drill can go down to the usual 3,000+ft in just a few days …so we are expecting news either very late this week or early next week.

Now of course these wells go for 40 years on average, so IMP caps them back (based on previous announcements) to a gas flow rate at 55Mcfgd (ie; 55,000 cubic feet per day per Natural Gas Well).

Currently IMP has about 60% of their 168 commercial wells hedged at $8.45 per Mcf.

That leaves 40% of their wells to enjoy the higher spot market prices, now being achieved.

Gas prices have risen to $12+ just lately in North East USA.

So, if we worked on say $10per Mcf at 55Mcfgd that would be $550 per day for each gas well.

That translates into a $$$return of $550 x 172 (168 current wells + 4 new wells) = $94,600 per day ...or $34,552,650 per year.

Also IMP gains extra money from hiring out its own drilling rig and that brings in (based on previous announcements) around $500,000 per year

IMP is using its own high speed drilling rig and experienced crew ...so the previous Contractor costs of $250K per well should be reduced to say $200K, and no other royalties to the Contractor, etc,.

This low cost of drilling in 95% successful tenements is much better than the much higher costs of wildcat drilling in unproven tenements, which is what most of the Nat Gas companies are doing.

This means that the results of these current 18 wells (4 out of 4 so far 100% successful) combined with the previous 20 successful wells, combined with the 168 wells that IMP have acquired, plus the $14million windfall from sale of BMX shares ...will place IMP in increased gas-flow-cash-flow very positive territory over the next 12 months.

It also means that adding up those figures makes IMP capitalised at around $49 - $50 million.

With 1.6 billion shares on issue, that should make the share price around 0.031 cents.

Sure makes today’s share prices of 0.019- 0.02 cents look like a bargain.

Especially when you take into account there are 14 more highly probable Natural Gas wells to be drilled during this next couple of USA Summer months.

Also, IMP has identified over 120 further drill sites on their acquired very prospective tenements, and have the help of Macquarie Banks $100million line of credit to smooth the speed with which these wells can also be added to the IMP stable.

The other wildcard icing on the cake is that IMP (according to the past 12 months of announcements) are closing in on some other very worthwhile acquisitions of Gas companies in the high energy demand North East of the USA.

These are likely to be announced within the next couple of months.

Warm regards,
Mr Muzz


----------



## kenny (19 June 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Good post, Mr Muzz.

It's hard to believe IMP is 1.8c as I type right now. What am I missing?

These are low risk, high probability wells in accessible territory close to infrastructure that will deliver the product to a large client base that is unlikely to stop using in the near future.

Market is always right but I haven't worked it out yet. Success already priced into sp? Fear of the bajillion shares on issue?

regards,

Kenny


----------



## prawn_86 (19 June 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Seems interesting.

Yet another gas producer going unrecognised by the market, seems to be a lot of them going round...

IMP, BCC, MAE, PPP (oil), NZO (oil) etc etc


----------



## Mr Muzz (19 June 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*



kenny said:


> Good post, Mr Muzz.
> 
> It's hard to believe IMP is 1.8c as I type right now. What am I missing?
> 
> ...




Yes Kenny ...it does seem hard to figure.

I have been wondering why it is in a lull stage at the moment.

If you go back to the times when they drilled in 2006 and 2007 you will find similar lull days with low low volumes. Just goes with the territory as they say.

Also, we are now in the last couple of weeks before 30 June and traditionally the Market balances up the books and sells some shares ...sometimes at a loss to reduce levels of tax.

Added to that the US DOW has been heading south and that has left a pall of fog over things for awhile.

IMP however is Recession proof because:

Natural gas and to a lesser degree Coal Gas, seem to be excellent Recession proof investments ...provided that it is a low cost reliable producer with a sound steady at the wheel management approach. That's why IMP is good.

They are more recession proof than oil because at we have seen from the nasty Veranus blow out ...all the pipes are connected to the commercial industrial and residential markets ...and those people are totally dependant on it ...moreso than oil.

Especially the huge market place of North America.

Here's another reason for IMP being Recession Proof ...in colder climes than ours ...if people don't have nat gas ...like in the huge market place near IMP wells ...they could actually freeze to death, without the warmth delivered by gas.

Recession or no recession ...people don't like freezing to death ...so they turn the thermostat up.

Ohhh by the way ...those 40+% hiked up USA prices for Nat Gas at now $13+ ? They are only Summertime demand prices.

Guess what?

Just imagine what will happen to Nat-clean-smelling-burning-gas demand $$$prices ...when those Yanks need to keep their little tootsies warm in the next few months ...when the chill winter winds start blowing?


----------



## Mr Muzz (19 June 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*



prawn_86 said:


> Seems interesting.
> 
> Yet another gas producer going unrecognised by the market, seems to be a lot of them going round...
> 
> IMP, BCC, MAE, PPP (oil), NZO (oil) etc etc





Yes Ray ...some low volumes these last couple of days ...but then most of the Market has been like that ...due to the reasons I have stated in the nearby Post to Kenny.

Patience is one thing, but you gotta have your line in the water when the shoal of fishies want bite.

Seems like it is a good time to get the shares now while they are in a cheap dip, before the next 5th gas well is announced next week.

Then there's 13 more to hype up the market into the new tax year, when things traditionally fire up again in the Share Market.


----------



## Mr Muzz (1 July 2008)

*Re: IMP - 5th Well success 13 to go 100% so far*

Well ...as i was saying in my previous post ...IMP has once again announced today 1 July at 12.05pm that our Miller #2 was successful in payload of Natural Gas.

Read ASX announcement by clicking on the Web URL below:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...rchByCode&releasedDuringCode=W&issuerCode=IMP

Full logged results for the current 5 successful wells will be announced towards the end of this month, says our Chairman.

Now, in this very productive area ...we now look forward to hearing about successful Natural Gas Well #6, currently spudded in.

Warm regards,

Mr Muzz


----------



## oldblue (1 July 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Yes, an interesting company.
It seems to me that the market is waiting to see how IMP spends the USD100m facility raised from Macquaries a few months ago. One of the stated purposes was to consolidate gas interests in the Appalachian area by aquiring other wells and facilities. 
Latest half yearly accounts show company still in net loss and accumulated losses now in excess of $50m odd so caution on the market's part is understandable, particularly with over 1.6 billion shares on issue.
Other possible detracting feature is the hedging of 75% of " estimated production" for 3-5 years, which was presumably required as a condition of the recent re-financing.
On my watchlist for developments once the $100m starts being spent in significant amounts!


----------



## kenny (1 July 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Good point Oldblue,

I had been digging around the old announcements to see if I could shed any light on that fact about the hedged "75% of existing forecast net gas production for the next 3-5 years at an average price of around $US8.10 per McF."

I couldn't find any quantification of the amount "locked in" and whether it includes any gas generated by the latest discoveries. It's especially relevant given the price of gas is over $US11 per McF these days I think.

As always, there's also the USD:AUD currency effect in play on earnings.

Also did you see anywhere whether they detailed that the interest rates of the facilities have been fixed for the duration of the 3-5 years. They had announced they were trying to fix but I must have missed the resolution of that.

Regards,

Kenny


----------



## prawn_86 (1 July 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

I think these guys have potential, but they need to market themselves a lot better. Their website doesnt even include thier past anns, it refers you to the ASX site 

What i would like to see from them is the following:

A statement as to what total flow rates from all their wells are
A statement about what exactly is hedge
What are their reserves figures

It wouldnt take much to put something like that out, presented in a neat readable fashion.


----------



## oldblue (1 July 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Hi kenny

I havn't seen anything re the interest rate on the new facility but we can be sure that it's plenty, considering the financier!
As an indication, the terms of the re-financing of the Bemax holding ( presumably now repaid after accepting the takeover) were:

- 8% interest pa
- plus 10% share of profit from sale from base price of 23c
(shares were takenover at 32c from memory).
- plus 45M options to the lenders at a strike price of 1c.

So all round, not cheap borrowing but that's what the market requires, presumably, for the degree of risk involved in this business by this particular borrower.

So not surprising that the market is exercising a good degree of caution.


----------



## Mr Muzz (8 July 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

I have just been on the phone to the top in IMP.

Apparently it is not ANZ sell off due to the Shimea Broker ...because he tells me he has phoned ANZ to ask what is going on ...and they have told him they are not selling IMP shares.

He told me he is hot on the trail and trying to get to the bottom of this current round of selling.

He said ...as soon as he knows what is happening ...IMP will be making an announcement.


----------



## kenny (8 July 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Thanks Muzz,

Without details, it's getting hard to get a grip on what should be a straightforward stock to analyse. 

Waiting.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## metric (8 July 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

g'day mrmuzz. i still think its the beginning of a TAKEOVER. 

what price will we accept people??? lol (im serious)


----------



## metric (8 July 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

what makes imp such a desireable takeover candidate..?

* fundementally sound business
* undervalued
* low SP
* has gas producing wells
* has large acreage of productive leases yet to drill
* already connected to grid
* already pumping gas into the biggest gas marketplace in the world
* are to be part of the marcellus rush
* have their own drill rig and crew
* rig and crew already on the ground on leases
* have a great foothold in the USA market

anyone care to add..?


----------



## metric (8 July 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

and another bullet point for the above list..  * imp is cashflow positive.

a typical TO target...sound like imp...?

For example, when making an acquisition, buyout firms typically invest only 35 percent of their own funds and borrow the rest according to Markman. So a takeover target must have a solid balance sheet and strong cash flows to support the added debt the investors will need to complete the buyout.

Markman says experts advise individual investors seeking takeover targets to concentrate on “small to medium-sized industrial manufacturers or service companies whose depressed shares are largely controlled by a single family or organization.”


----------



## metric (8 July 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

with thanks to mrmuzz..

What makes IMP such a desireable takeover candidate..?

* fundementally sound business. Natural gas in Northeastern USA ...Recession/Depression proof business
* undervalued due to the mob on the Market not having noticed it ...probably because it is an Aussie Company ...but it is drilling "over there" and not "here"
* low SP due to someone playing ducks and drakes with the downselling short at the moment ...possibly with a view of discounting the takeover price of the shares ...when they go for it bigtime
* has gas producing wells ...140+ commercial wells ...60% hedged and 40% enjoying the recent $7 to $13+Mcf price sales rise
* has large acreage of productive leases yet to drill ...over 150 positive Pud sites identified for drilling
* already connected to grid in the biggest most profitable markets of Washington, New York, etc. Very low cost connnection to the grid due to massive close proximity of pipelines ...unlike the dangerously hairy sites in the Gulf of New Mexico
* already pumping gas into the biggest gas marketplace in the world
* are to be part of the Marcellus rush ...Announcement due any day now
* have their own drill rig and crew ...very experienced. They have drilled 25 out of 25 successful wells so far ...100% success rate
* We expect the positive results of current well No.6 any day now ...late this week or early next week.
* rig and crew already on the ground on leases ...yes, and 13 more positive Pud sites formed and compacted ready to speed drill in this current programme over the next 2 months
* have a great foothold in the USA market
* Management have advised that the sale of BMX shares have gone through and $14million will be injected into the Company bank account in the next 2-3 days;
* Loan money of $4mil will be paid out upon receipt of the $14mil, which means $10mil+ clear nett funds into bank account
* Excellent cash flow from the current wells
* Top Managers of the Company hold large slabs of shares and plan to be long time holders;
* Marcellus tenement lease to be announced in the next few days. Huge rush is on by the big companies to drill Marcellus, being made available only to the best and brightest Companies ...IMP being one of them
* $100mil Line of Credit from Macquarie bank at only 8% interest rate ...should they complete their current negotiations to takeover other small time successful Naturarl Gas Company/ies in the neighbouring region of the USA
* imp is cashflow positive

* TO targets are usually small to medium-sized industrial manufacturers or service companies whose depressed shares are largely controlled by a single family or organization.

* a takeover target must have a solid balance sheet and strong cash flows to support the added debt the investors will need to complete the buyout.


----------



## Mr Muzz (18 July 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Good news about IMP...

...i have just spoken to the "Top".

1. Sale of BMX has gone through nicely and $14million+ will be in IMP's bank account from their 5% sale of BMX shares to the Arab's Cristal Global ...at the end of July. Get ready for that good announcement, when it is lodged;

2. Gas Well #6 of this current programme of 13 wells (5 of which have been commercially successful), has been temporarily postponed due to:
   A. Connecting up the current 5 successful wells so that IMP can start selling their gas at the increased summertime level of $13+Mcf instead of the old $7-8 of a few months ago;

   B. IMP's drilling rig had been previously calendar scheduled and contracted to drill 5 wells for another company ...at very profitable levels for IMP (while they have to hook up the successful wells) ...because excellent high-speed drilling rigs like IMP's are extremely hard to come by (rarer than hen's teeth);

   C. The contracted out drilling work is now up to well #3 for the Client and should have well nos #4 and #5 finished in the next couple of weeks ...so that they can start again on IMP's Well #6 ...and of course ...by that time ...the other successful 5 wells will be all hooked up into the North American grid and making nice cash flow for IMP. Goody goody 2 shoes ...they have been making nice profit from contract drilling, while hooking up very profitable gas-flow-cash-flow wells. Heh heh!

3. The next Quarterly News for IMP is coming out for announcement within 10 days, says "Top" ...which will have lotsa Market encouraging good news in it. So be positioned in the Market to take advantage of that.

4. What happened with the recent dumping of 70 million IMP shares on the Market, which sent it down to 1.2 bargain cents is as follows ...a Marginal Loan Company with a faulty "business model", says "Top", had to sell their IMP holdings to cover their margin loans. As far at "Top" understands, there are no more of those type of goanas in the woodpile. So, hopefully, we won't have any more drongos to upset IMP. But, always be prepared to take advantage of a false drop in IMP if they do, would be my thinking ...because ...as i have shown on previous threads here ...IMP should be sitting at about 3.2 cents based on its current Company capitalised value.

5. Marcellus gas field (adjoining New York, etc) is still looking good, though the cost of private land for the tenement leases is rising steeply ...because people are only just starting to wake up to the intrinsic value of Natural Gas ...and its low cost production and low cost retail and higher intrinsic value as against oil and coal gas. See threads below from Poster "Imperial" who is named Imperial by sheer strange co-incidence prior to becoming an investor like me in IMP - Imperial.

Happy investing fellow IMP forum-ites.

I am off now to top up some more of my current 10+million share holding.

Warm regards,
Mr Muzz


----------



## Mr Muzz (18 July 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Here's the latest wise advice about IMP from "The Speculator" - David Hazelhurst from 9MSN.

NOTE how David has double his holding of IMP in the recent false drop in SP due to drongo Margin Loan seller, as i was advising in the top of this tread.

David H confirms also what "Top" was telling me this morning.

http://money.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?sectionid=2338&subsectionid=79751&id=597841

Imperial shares savaged 

Our successful oil and gas hopeful Imperial Corporation (IMP.AX 


IMPERIAL CORP18 July,200818/07/2008 12:30 Sydney, Australia.
Price Change % Change 
0.015 +0 +0% 

Company overview
Real-time quote
IMP.AX , 0.015, +0, +0%) had its shares savaged last week when various shareholders unconnected with the board or management had their shares sold after the ANZ appointed receivers over the assets of Primebroker on July 4.

The forced sale of Imperial shares seized on behalf of the bank to cover margin loans drove Imperial’s share price down from 1.5c to a week's low of 1.2c before recovering this week to 1.4c. At that price Imperial's 1650 million shares carry a market capitalisation of $23.1 million.

Imperial directors on March 9 pointed out that the company’s gas operations in the Appalachian basin of Pennsylvania, USA, were continuing as planned, with five new wells completed to come on production in the next few weeks. To date, the company has achieved a 100 percent success rate for the 25 holes drilled, with a further 40 locations still to be drilled.

In addition, they expected that Cristal Australia Pty Ltd's takeover of heavy minerals miner Bemax Resources Ltd would go unconditional this week, resulting in a payment to Imperial of $14.43 million within 30 days. 

Imperial held 45.1 million Bemax shares (4.8 percent) for which Critsal (a subsidiary of National Titanium Dioxide Co Ltd) bid 32c a share. 

Having originally bought 150,000 Imperial shares for the portfolio at 1.2c in March, I later took a profit on 100,000 when the shares went to 1.8c. In the recent massacre we took the opportunity to buy another 100,000 back at our original entry price of 1.2c. 

Bought: 100,000 Imperial Corporation at 1.2c ”” $1230 (including brokerage from CMC Markets Stockbroking)


----------



## kharma (21 July 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*



Mr Muzz said:


> Good news about IMP...
> 
> ...i have just spoken to the "Top".
> 
> ...




Hi all, and a thanks to mr muzz, for the info. however being new to the game, i thought information such as this, is to be released to the market as soon as the company knows.

Or am i just livivng in a fantasy land.
Regards
Kharma


----------



## metric (21 July 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

interesting for imp in that bigger players in the us market....where imp is based, is looking at aquiring smaller, proven resourced gas companies....imp has great leases, more coming online, already connected to the grid etc....

Big Canadian deal for unconventional gas. Good news for Molopo.

Shell to Acquire Duvernay Oil for C$5.27 Billion 

By Ian McKinnon and Joe Carroll

July 14 (Bloomberg) -- Royal Dutch Shell Plc, the world's second-largest energy company, agreed to acquire Duvernay Oil Corp. for about C$5.27 billion ($5.24 billion) to expand gas production from hard-to-tap formations in western Canada. 

Duvernay shareholders will receive C$83 for each of their shares, a 42 percent premium over the closing price on July 11, according to a statement today from Calgary-based Duvernay. Shell also will assume Duvernay's debt, which was C$581.7 million as of March 31, according to a company filing. 

The premium ``is quite substantial,'' said Dirk Hoozemans, who helps manage the equivalent of about $23.8 billion at Rotterdam-based Robeco Group. ``Probably Shell wanted to address its North American gas position with the acquisition.'' 

Shell, in the biggest oil and gas deal of the year, is paying the equivalent of about $9.10 per thousand cubic feet of proved natural-gas reserves, according to Bloomberg data. That's more than double the price offered last month by XTO Energy Inc. in its proposed $4.03 billion takeover of Hunt Petroleum Corp. 
Duvernay produces the equivalent of more than 25,000 barrels of oil a day, consisting mostly of gas, and is developing so-called tight-gas projects in rock formations in the Western Canadian Sedimentary Basin, Shell said in a separate statement. Daily output might reach 70,000 barrels by 2012, it said. 

`Unconventional' Projects 

Shell and rivals including EnCana Corp. are turning to such ``unconventional'' sources for gas to meet growing demand as prices soar. Canada is the largest U.S. supplier of the heating and power-plant fuel. Gas futures traded in New York have jumped 60 percent this year. They touched $13.694 per million British thermal units on July 2, the highest since December 2005, when production in the Gulf of Mexico was disrupted by hurricanes. 

In addition to the rock formations, producers are tapping shale deposits in northeastern British Columbia, where the Horn River region may contain 37 trillion cubic feet of gas, similar to reserves on Alaska's North Slope, consultant Wood Mackenzie estimated in May. 

Shell, based in The Hague, has daily ``tight-gas'' production, a reference to output from sandstone or other difficult-to-access formations, equivalent to about 80,000 barrels of oil, according to its statement. Shell plans to invest about $27 billion this year as it expands unconventional development projects. 

Little Explorations Risk 

``For most deep basins like this, there's very little risk of encountering water, so getting the gas out economically is just an engineering exercise,'' said Dave Kisilevsky, a geologist who has studied western Canada's gas formations for Calgary-based Petrel Roberston Consulting Ltd. ``Pretty much all the rock is gas-saturated, so there's very little exploration risk.'' 

The acquisition is Shell's largest since its C$8.21 billion purchase in April 2007 of the 22 percent stake in Shell Canada Ltd. it didn't already own. 

Shell fell 25 pence, or 1.3 percent, to 1,915 pence in London. Duvernay rose C$23.56, or 40 percent, to C$82 on the Toronto Stock Exchange, the biggest one-day gain since the company began trading in February 2004. About 10.7 million shares changed hands, more than 26 times the average daily volume over the past six months. 

Duvernay gained an average of 47 percent a year since the initial public offering. CEO Michael Rose owned 2.52 million shares, or a 4 percent stake, as of June 19, according to a public filing. 

Reserves 

The company increased reserves by 88 percent last year to the equivalent of 95.9 million barrels of oil, enough to sustain Shell's worldwide output for 30 days, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. Duvernay's production is 89 percent gas and the rest is crude oil. 

Duvernay employs about 100 people and was formed seven years ago, spokesman Scott Kirker said today in a telephone interview. 

Peters & Co. advised Duvernay, which agreed to pay Shell a C$120 million break-up fee if the transaction isn't completed. Shell said owners controlling 18 percent of Duvernay's shares have agreed to support the transaction. 

Irving, Texas-based Exxon Mobil Corp. is the world's largest energy company by sales.


----------



## kenny (21 July 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Nice to see the "Ceasing to be a Substantial Holder" statement come out regarding the Primebroker driven selloff of IMP.

Some 62 million shares released onto the market will always have a detrimental impact on the sp. Let's see whether we get some recovery in the coming weeks ahead.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## Tukker (28 July 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

So Imperial one has a bunch of gas and oil finds. Cash flow positive and future areas similar to the ones already drilled successfully. Off the radar, holding to support lvls around 0.014, holding peacefully.


----------



## Tukker (30 July 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*



Mr Muzz said:


> Good news about IMP...
> 
> 3. The next Quarterly News for IMP is coming out for announcement within 10 days, says "Top" ...which will have lotsa Market encouraging good news in it. So be positioned in the Market to take advantage of that.




Any more news when this report might be coming out? 10 days = 28th July  I'm about to drop some cash into this one if the report is to my liking.


----------



## metric (30 July 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

ann out...

there are 2 more anns tomorrow. this one today is about oppies..not sure how the market will see it. 10 million dumped in 20 mins yesterday. someone knew about the oppies???


----------



## metric (31 July 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

ann out...with an interesting line...

"..the medium term strategy is to aggregate sufficient assets until a critical mass is achieved to enable an IPO on either AIM or a USA stock exchange.."


----------



## Tukker (4 August 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*



> Natural Gas Market Summary – no significant supply disruptions have developed to date during
> the 2008 hurricane season and natural gas to power generation has not reached the daily peak of
> 38 Bcf seen in July 2007. Coupled with strengthening domestic supplies these market
> fundamentals have pushed Henry Hub acquisition prices down, particularly during the last three
> ...




Looks like there is no supply pinch so far, so downward/neutral pressure of natural gas is prevalent, however summer almost over and winter on the horizon there may be room for growth. This could be especially so if the Hurricanes start pumping late, like they have done the past 3 years.  In either case, Imps is cash flow positive, with a nice war chest at its disposal for other acquisitions it could use to acquire this "critical mass" its talking about.  Shame about the prices of the land in Pennsylvania, but meh. 

$56K changing hands daily on average, showing some trader interest. I've followed suit a bit, buying and selling between 1.3c and 1.6, using the profits to increase my base investment. For me this seems like a nice lower than average risk play with acceptable volatility and future growth potential.

Good luck to holders


----------



## Tukker (11 September 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Turmoil all over the place yet this little fella keeps support with about $13,000 - 78,000traded daily. 

Cash flow positive with a nice conservative strategy. They won't find the proverbial "elephant" but they will unlikely find a brown snake in their bed either.  They own their own high speed drilling rig, renting it out when they don't need it and have lots of cash at their disposal (thanks to Beemax and a modest credit facility).  Huge sell off from a margin loan company collapse has finished wiping off 40% of its market cap, leaving it at its lowest support levels typical of 2006/7, the difference is, they have more assets now.  

To me this is a pleasant one to sit on while the market throws fruit loops into the croc pit. Quietly holding.


----------



## Tukker (1 December 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Nothing spoken since my last post in Sept. 

6th well of the 18 planned has been completed.  IMP's drilling rig comes available again in Dec to drill 4 more, paid for through the 100mil credit facility by Macquari. Production increased about 15% to around 28,500mcfpm, with 60% hedged at $8.10 for the next 2-5 years. 

The projected 2009 annual average Henry Hub price is $6.82 per Mcf compared with $8.17 in the previous outlook. 

No debt, cash flow positive, acquiring new assets in order to achieve an IPO on either AIM or a USA stock exchange.

To me this is just the kind of low risk junior company i can sit and hold on to.


----------



## Tukker (12 December 2008)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

New report out last week, here are some highlights:



the Company has now secured a position as a player in the oil and gas sector, not large, but well positioned.

Streamlined operational aspects of its first natural gas acquisition in Pennsylvania.

Secured from Macquarie Bank a US$100 million Credit Facility, at very competitive rates considering the current financial environment.

Commenced a natural gas development program, developing existing locations

To date 7 wells have been drilled, all commercially successful, with an average estimated payback of 2 years, and an average economic life of at least 20 years.

Production on the existing 140 wells has been maintained at constant levels.

Realise its investment in Bemax Resources Limited. This raised approximately $14.5 million for the Company, a portion of which was utilised to repay outstanding debts, leaving the Company with just under $10 million in cash which is higher on a per share basis than the current share price.
http://www.asxnewbie.com/index.php/My-Portfolio/imp-secured-a-position-as-a-player-in-the-oil-and-gas-secto.html

Quietly Holding


----------



## kr1zh (11 May 2009)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

this stock went up to 1.3 cent today with volume less than 40 millions. anyone know what is going on? are there any news coming?


----------



## Tukker (17 May 2009)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

No Idea.  They have slowed drilling while the price of gas has come down significantly but are building up their cash reserves and production assets to attain this critical mass we keep hearing about.  

Production was around 30,000 mcfpm at the end of march.

The Henry Hub natural gas spot price is projected to average $4.06 per thousand cubic feet (Mcf) in 2009.  IMP has hedged 60% of their sales at 8.10.

Brings its average price to around 6.46.

The Company has approximately $9 million cash and receivables and $1.0 million in investments including $500,000 in listed entities.

There is talk about how the US has bottomed out and the recovery process is about to begin. Maybe someone jumped on in anticipation of what the next 3 years will bring us.

The EIA says inventories are high and consumption is down atm, but expected to rise slightly in 2010 as the coal fired power stations become less profitable attractive. 

"Lower relative natural gas prices compared with coal, particularly in the Southeast, are expected to induce higher utilization of natural-gas-fired electric generation capacity in the near-term and lead to a consumption increase of 2.1 percent in the electric power sector this year."

Im sitting back and relaxing under the knowledge that they are accumulating assets and cash.  Anyone making money is better than someone not.


----------



## Putty7 (14 December 2009)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*



> US$38 MILLION OIL & GAS ACQUISITION
> 
> Resource and energy investor, Imperial Corporation Limited (ASX:IMP) is pleased to announce that its subsidiary Empire Energy LLC has signed a Purchase and Sale Agreement to acquire approximately 303,000 gross acres of land in the Appalachian Basin, 1,805 natural gas wells producing approximately 5,000 Mcfepd or 1.8 Bcfepa at current production levels.
> The wells acquired are stable, long life gas producers in New York and Pennsylvania States. In addition, there are at least 250 proved undeveloped locations and over 260 other prospective locations.
> ...




Noticed the volume spike on these, bought in at .008c, looks like a fairly substantial acquisition, not sure if they will have a run but could be interesting, low market cap should give it a bit of room to move. Only my opinion do your own research.


----------



## Tukker (15 December 2009)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Too many shares issued on this one, with management consuming too large a proportion of the capital every year for their own salaries.  I got out of this skittish fella a month or so ago for a 30% loss. 

This one is starting to reek too much for my liking.  There are better opportunities elsewhere imho.

Good luck to you at 0.008, i wouldn't like to be in your position. Maybe i eat my words, but something doesn't feel right here.


----------



## shakazulu (9 April 2010)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

The shareholder relations are lousy and the SP is in the sub-penny range, which is a deterent and drag on the SP, but IMP is at a bargain right now. 

The fundamentals look awesome. This SP should be at least 3x it's current value. This one is going to explode.

Anyone agree/disagree?

shaka


----------



## Gringotts Bank (10 January 2011)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Don't hold this one at the moment, but have it in the January comp.

Look at the market detail.  It's been this way for many weeks, with multiple orders ending in 333 and 666.  What's he telling us?  That he (insto?) is all over the sell side and part of the buy side and doesn't too much care if anyone knows about it.  I've no idea of his intentions but I guess an entry point would be if/when the 333s and 666s finally disappear and he has finished accumulating or selling.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (3 February 2011)

*Re: IMP - Imperial One*

Most of the 333 and 666 sell orders have gone (5 left).   New today are sells ending in '456'.  Worth a watch.

This is looking much more like insto accumulation.  If they were selling, they would be constantly re-filling the top ask, and they're not.  When it gets bought up, they just push it back down 1 or 2 price levels so that traders don't get too excited.  But they're not pushing it down too hard; just enough to say 'stop, don't trade this thanks, we're accumulating'.  I like this sort of stock.  Reminds me of the way SDL was traded when it was being accumulated.


----------

